# tree stand law



## sureshot006

plugger said:


> I was hoping to be able to claim illegally parked cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Would be fun to watch the face of the dude that thinks he's special and parks across 2 spots.


----------



## MossyHorns

sureshot006 said:


> Would be fun to watch the face of the dude that thinks he's special and parks across 2 spots.


Lol! 3 weeks ago I saw Telsa taking up 2 spots in the front row at a Home Depot. The line ran right down the center if his car. If I wouldn't have been driving a lettered company truck, I would have parked close on the drivers side for a good laugh.


----------



## DirtySteve

Vwidemann said:


> You win Dirty Steve. Just out of curiosity though; can you show me the law that
> 
> Exactly what confiscated stands are you referring to? I'd be real interested to know how many stand the DNR had at auction every year. I cannot show you the law that says unmarked stands can be claimed.


This subject has been beaten to death on here. One of the CO's chimmed in and talked about what a headache it was to retrieve stands that are left in the woods. They had to make something like two attempts to notify the public of the number of stands confiscated in an area. This was done by making a notice in the local paper just like they do with abandoned cars on the road. After that they submit paperwork to the judge for him/her to declair the stands property of the state. Then they go to an auction or in some cases to hunter safety classes etc...

A CO also mentioned that it was dangerous and one officer injured his back. They often dont know how long the stand was there and how safe it is. Also some people dont tighten ladder sticks or stands correctly, climb up dead limns etc... so their office has a policy to not retrieve stands anymore. 

The only property that a citizen can legally claim in michigan are boats. There are some goofy marine laws for adrift or sunken boats but i dont remember the details. I am sure somebody on here does.


----------



## Vwidemann

DirtySteve said:


> This subject has been beaten to death on here. One of the CO's chimmed in and talked about what a headache it was to retrieve stands that are left in the woods. They had to make something like two attempts to notify the public of the number of stands confiscated in an area. This was done by making a notice in the local paper just like they do with abandoned cars on the road. After that they submit paperwork to the judge for him/her to declair the stands property of the state. Then they go to an auction or in some cases to hunter safety classes etc...
> 
> A CO also mentioned that it was dangerous and one officer injured his back. They often dont know how long the stand was there and how safe it is. Also some people dont tighten ladder sticks or stands correctly, climb up dead limns etc... so their office has a policy to not retrieve stands anymore.
> 
> The only property that a citizen can legally claim in michigan are boats. There are some goofy marine laws for adrift or sunken boats but i dont remember the details. I am sure somebody on here does.


Thanks for clarifying all that. I'll keep on taking stands down that are left up all year. Apparently I'm a theif for doing it but the guy breaking the law by leaving them up all year isn't a criminal!!!!


----------



## Cork Dust

Vwidemann said:


> Thanks for clarifying all that. I'll keep on taking stands down that are left up all year. Apparently I'm a theif for doing it but the guy breaking the law by leaving them up all year isn't a criminal!!!!


Russ Mason is on record recommending your actions a couple years back. You can just leave them at a separate location in the woods after you remove them, . Remember, possession is 9/10s of the law.


----------



## Cork Dust

Cork Dust said:


> Russ Mason is on record recommending your actions a couple years back. You can just leave them at a separate location in the woods after you remove them, . Remember, possession is 9/10s of the law.


I just came across one illegally located blind a couple of weeks back that is mounted on telephone poles with an eight step stairway leading up to it. If you saw the incline of the access trail, you would be quite impressed by the amount of work put into it to build it in that location. Sadly, there is another one on the very edge of private land, pointed at this Wildlife Preserve as well, located within a 1/4 of a mile from it! He is legal, but his bait pile is not on his land, and therefore, illegal, both in size and site.


----------



## DirtySteve

Vwidemann said:


> Thanks for clarifying all that. I'll keep on taking stands down that are left up all year. Apparently I'm a theif for doing it but the guy breaking the law by leaving them up all year isn't a criminal!!!!


Criminal? Not sure. Leaving up a stand is a misdemeanor punishable by a fine that can range $50-500. I suppose a misdeamnor is technically a criminal offense by definition. If you asked the average person on the street if a misdemeanor infraction or larceny is worse most would point the finger at larceny. 

I have to ask why you get so worked up over a treestand being left all year? I dont like to see it myself but I certainly dont get bothered enough to call an authority over it. I especially dont care enough to go through the hassles of climbing a tree and taking one down. I hate dealing with taking down and putting up my own stands....no way I am doing someone elses too. To me that is extra work I dont need.

The way I see it if a stand isnt offensive to me in october why is it offensive in may? They really dont bother me. Personally when I am scouting at any time of the year I like to know where others like to hunt. It is valuable information to me. I dont buy the spot claimer complaint because the law clearly gives nobody exclusive rights to any area. If I really want to hunt a spot i can hunt it. If a guy hangs a stand and takes it down he will still hang his stand in the same spot the following year.


----------



## miruss

DirtySteve said:


> If you asked the average person on the street if a misdemeanor infraction or larceny is worse most would point the finger at larceny.


Depending on the price of the stand and the persons job could make a lot of difference ! I would love to see one of these guys popped for taking down a stand that's not theirs and get charged for theft.


----------



## Forest Meister

Could one use orange spray paint on or near an illegal tree stand  in order to make it easier for the COs to find, of course. FM


----------



## DirtySteve

Forest Meister said:


> Could one use orange spray paint on or near an illegal tree stand  in order to make it easier for the COs to find, of course. FM


Not sure about the legality of it. I am sure there is probably a law about defacing property......but I cant see an officer doing anymore than having a good chuckle over it if you were to be caught. Its a pretty funny idea. Would get the point across and probably be affective. It isn't permanent and a stand owner can always take down and repaint.

I like it! Probably the best idea i have heard on this subject.


----------



## Huntfish247

Forest Meister said:


> Could one use orange spray paint on or near an illegal tree stand  in order to make it easier for the COs to find, of course. FM


HaHa! Love it!!! Thanks for the great idea.

Of course, after you're done using it for coyotes...


----------



## cgc Zephyr

fishing-finlander said:


> yeah i may have to get a pop up ground blind...my back is too jacked for climbers any more...12 yrs of jumping out of planes in the corps to thank for that...dr told me i got a back of a 60 yr old, and arthritis to boot...sucks having a bad back!.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Dude. Are you working w the VA to help. I'm in the same boat w 30 years of MARINES and COAST GUARD.


----------



## trucker3573

It sure seems that no one is out there enforcing it. Stands are all over and yes there is a law on the books but officers I am sure have way better things to do than worry about some stupid stand in a tree. I also highly doubt there are any officers paying attention to who is putting up or taking down stands either. I think you are free to carry on which ever task is your particular endeavor. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

